# Vaginismus



## malaviKat (Dec 18, 2009)

Anybody here ever had/suffered/is currently suffering from/know anybody who has suffered from this... problem?

And what did you do about it?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 18, 2009)

I think I have it. It might sound weird, but I'm just nervous about things going in my vagina. I've never even used a tampon.

It's supposed to be linked with your psychological, subconcious beliefs about sex or penetration. Like your vagina clenches, making vaginal penetration of any kind very difficult.
It's basically more mental than physical.

I think the best way to deal with it is through counseling and therapy.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Dec 19, 2009)

Tyra Banks did a show on this topic. It's a horrible, horrible condition! I feel really bad for women who have it.


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I think I have it. It might sound weird, but I'm just nervous about things going in my vagina. I've never even used a tampon.

It's supposed to be linked with your psychological, subconcious beliefs about sex or penetration. Like your vagina clenches, making vaginal penetration of any kind very difficult.
It's basically more mental than physical.

I think the best way to deal with it is through counseling and therapy._

 
Have you tried any therapy and/or counseling?


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almond_Eyed* 

 
_Tyra Banks did a show on this topic. It's a horrible, horrible condition! I feel really bad for women who have it._

 
... I need to go watch this episode... LOL


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 22, 2009)

I saw what she had for it, and I can't recall her directly addressing the disorder so much as the problems that it caused in the relationships.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I saw what she had for it, and I can't recall her directly addressing the disorder so much as the problems that it caused in the relationships._

 
True... they don't really talk about the causes, but one lady on the show said she was cured by getting an injection of 40 botox shots into her hoo ha! Ouch!! The episode can be found on YouTube, it's floating around somewhere.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almond_Eyed* 

 
_True... they don't really talk about the causes, but one lady on the show said she was cured by getting an injection of 40 botox shots into her hoo ha! Ouch!! The episode can be found on YouTube, it's floating around somewhere._

 
Haha I saw that!
I don't care that's just so scary...
I would never get needles inserted into my vag.


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almond_Eyed* 

 
_True... they don't really talk about the causes, but one lady on the show said she was cured by getting an injection of 40 botox shots into her hoo ha! Ouch!! The episode can be found on YouTube, it's floating around somewhere._

 

Okay... that is crazy....


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Have you tried any therapy and/or counseling?_

 
Nope. To be honest, it's not like I've been getting laid any time recently, so it hasn't posed to much of a problem. lol

But I guess it'd be better to try counseling earlier than too late. I'm considering hypnosis.
Ain't no way in hell I'm getting Botox injections, that's for sure!


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 25, 2009)

So... some feedback..

I actually went to the doctor a few years ago and was diagnosed with this... a "mild" case (comparatively) according to the doctor, gyno and specialist that I saw...  But I'm clearly not all that dedicated to getting better because I still can't have sex.  (So yes, there was a reason I asked...) 

And like you, chocolategoddes, I can't wear tampons.

And yes, for everybody who wonders... it does suck.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almond_Eyed* 

 
_Tyra Banks did a show on this topic. It's a horrible, horrible condition! I feel really bad for women who have it._

 

I remember that one - it was so bad for one woman - she couldn't even insert a swab/q-tip. I heard about the condition a long time ago - in my sex ed class, reading Cosmo and other sexual health books. I know a lot of them mentioned psychological reasons for it (some stemming from sexual abuse or sexual assault earlier in life).


----------

